# [Risolto](WW) Open ACPI failed

## crisandbea

ciao a tutti ho appena messo su gentoo sul mio nuovo   portatile , ovvero un dell D620 con processore T7200 e scheda Nvidia Quadro NVS 110,

premesso che ho installato il tutto con il minimal X86,  non sò se forse era il caso di usare il minimal amd64...

mi ritrovo nel log di Xorg.   il seguente warning:

```

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
```

vi posto qualche info maggiore

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 May 2007 16:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=prescott"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="it"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://140.105.134.102/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility libg++ midi mmx mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd threads truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xinerama xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

se vi servono altre info,  chiedete pure.

EDIT: risolto  la configurazione della gestione energetica seguendo la guida

----------

